# Find me a JL audio amp that can power these...



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at XtremeRevolution's thread on car audio.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You will do yourself a million favors if you didn't restrict yourself to JL Audio equipment. They are not the best there is out there nor the best value, and actually far from it. 

That said, it's impossible to make recommendations without knowing what your budget is, and I'd rather not have to take the time to research the specific parts you mentioned. If you could provide some links to make it easier for us, that would lessen the amount of work we have to do.


----------



## Capt. Tripz (Nov 30, 2012)

JL Audio CS212-WXv2 Sealed BassWedge™ enclosure with two 12" WXv2 subwoofers at Crutchfield.com 

Thats it. I'm settled on this particular one bc I want 2x12's and the dimensions of the cabinet will enable me to get to the hatch in the trunk without moving it around. I like JL's. They come highly recommended by a buddy of mine. Plus, I can get a discount from his shop.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Capt. Tripz said:


> JL Audio CS212-WXv2 Sealed BassWedge™ enclosure with two 12" WXv2 subwoofers at Crutchfield.com
> 
> Thats it. I'm settled on this particular one bc I want 2x12's and the dimensions of the cabinet will enable me to get to the hatch in the trunk without moving it around. I like JL's. They come highly recommended by a buddy of mine. Plus, I can get a discount from his shop.


Then why didn't you ask your buddy for a recommendation on an amp? 

Since you insist on over-paying for power, here you go:
JL Audio JX500/1D Mono subwoofer amplifier — 500 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms at Crutchfield.com
JL Audio XD600/1 Mono subwoofer amplifier — 600 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms at Crutchfield.com

I would feel like a total ass recommending that someone pay $300-$400 for 500W-600W RMS of mono amp, but since you won't take anything but JL audio, there are your options.


----------



## Capt. Tripz (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not actually gonna buy this stuff from crutchfield, their prices are outta pocket. That amp can be bought on amazon for $150, new.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Capt. Tripz said:


> I'm not actually gonna buy this stuff from crutchfield, their prices are outta pocket. That amp can be bought on amazon for $150, new.


Just for reference, you can get 1200W RMS of CEA-2006 certified power for $158...


----------



## PureEnergi (Aug 22, 2012)

JL is Hype... there are many better built amplifiers and speakers on the market. if you run into to somebody who really knows audio hardware... dont mention JL


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

JL amplifiers are OK... They are over priced.

Zed Audio is most excellent... Those that have been doing car audio for a long period of time will most likely back me up on the ZED designed amplifiers.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Did you know these are shallow mount subs?

I've never heard shallow mount subs that actually sound good. but I understand if you want the box to be small. 

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_41263_JL-Audio-12WXv2-4.html


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Did you know these are shallow mount subs?
> 
> I've never heard shallow mount subs that actually sound good. but I understand if you want the box to be small.
> 
> ...


It is uncommon for a shallow mount sub to actually work well in a small box. Most of the time, the subs are made for trucks that can only afford a certain depth, but ample width and reasonable height. The only affordable shallow mount sub I've come across is the TangBand 10" I've mentioned on here before, which looks decent in 0.35 cubic feet thanks to a neodymium motor.


----------

